

The Guts of a Spineless Machine - hecubus
http://jozefg.bitbucket.org/posts/2014-10-28-stg.html

======
thu
Another very cool representation is Urban Boquist's GRIN (graph reduction
intermediate notation). GRIN is used in Jhc (and thus in Ajhc and Lhc).

